# تصاميم ابداعية من ابو بحر



## ابو بحـر (22 مارس 2011)

هذه مجموعة تصاميم و لقد خضت تجربة جديدة و صممت ساعة حائط خالدة و الحمد لله نجح الحفر معي و النتيجة مية المية انتم احكموا بعد التمعن بالصور انتظر ردودكم المشجعة 














و هذا تصميم لوغو لمحل سيفتح قريبا 




و هذه صورة الحفر 








و هذا 












و الى اللقاء مع التصاميم القادمة و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## عصام حمامي (23 مارس 2011)

السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تصاميم جميلة
و تقبل مروري


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اسعدني مرورك اخي عصام


----------



## khaled farag (24 مارس 2011)

تسلم الأيادى أخى أبو بحر مشكور على المشاركة


----------



## tito_dz (24 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايدك اخ ابو بحر 
هل يوجد لمسات اخيره قبل الوضع كاطار او تغليف بالبلاستك /film pvc/
يا ريت لو تتفضل بصوره نهاءيه للمنتوج(اللاتفه)
مشكور


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



tito_dz قال:


> تسلم ايدك اخ ابو بحر
> هل يوجد لمسات اخيره قبل الوضع كاطار او تغليف بالبلاستك /film pvc/
> يا ريت لو تتفضل بصوره نهاءيه للمنتوج(اللاتفه)
> مشكور


اخي الغالي ارجو التوضيح اكثر و لكن بالنسبة الى الساعة هذا شيء جديد و انا اجهز له و هذا فيديو للساعة بعد وضع العقارب 





http://www.zshare.net/download/8818361941b2b661/
و يوجد عندي العديد من موديلات الساعات


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



khaled farag قال:


> تسلم الأيادى أخى أبو بحر مشكور على المشاركة


 
شكرا لمرورك اخي خالد


----------



## ali hedi (25 مارس 2011)

*مبدع.......** أنا أنتظر أعمالك دائماً للتمتع ..... بمشاهدتها.*


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



ali hedi قال:


> *مبدع.......** أنا أنتظر أعمالك دائماً للتمتع ..... بمشاهدتها.*


تسلم يا اخي علي تحياتي لك و لجميع شباب تونس الأبطال حياكم الله سلامي لأخي عبد العزيز من الجزائر 
اسعدني مرورك


----------



## aeehm (22 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
الى المهندسين في العراق لمن يتقنون التدريس على برنامج artcam
نرجوا منهم فتح دوره في بغداد للبرنامج وانا اعتقد ان في كثير من الراغبين في التدريب على هذا البرنامج 
ارجو اخذا الموضوع بجديه لخدمة التطور الصناعي في العراق 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن-12 (5 يونيو 2013)

مشاء الله اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن-12 (5 يونيو 2013)

مشاء الله اخي بارك الله فيك


----------

